# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Reporting services Login popup when build

## prashant12se

Hi All,
When i try to build the projects, i get the popup saying 'Reporting Services Login'. I tried to enter the windows login details but of no use, the popup comes again. 
Please let me know the which user details it is asking.

----------


## rmiao

Need windows account that has permission to access RS.

----------


## prashant12se

thanks rmiao for reply, tried the above and  resolved

----------

